# Boditronics review



## Conrad1436114525

As promised im writing to let those hard gainers (and anyone whose interested) how i fared with Boditronic sups. I hit a plateau about 6 months ago after recovering from illness. I gained 6 pounds in 4 months. For the last three weeks ive been using boditronics sups and have gained just under 8 pounds. I took Profusion after training (perfect PWO with creatine monohydrate, glutamine, dextrose and their express whey) and in the morning before my oats to halt the catabolism of the night fast. I also took Mass Attack. I believe this is a fantastic weight gainer. It contains a protein blend including both Whey and Micellar Casein which research shows builds 20% more muscle than whey alone as it continues to feed your muscles after Wheys 30 min digestion Window. I believe this is fundamental to my recent progress. Its also packed with quality carbs derrived from barley and oats. So..Boditronics have really come up trumps for me. Their polite and helpful service and quality products are second to none and i comend them for it.


----------



## Great White

Good to get true feedback on a product.

I really like bodytronics supplements also and rate them highly.

Always good to hear from members how they are getting on with a sponsors supplement tho.

The great thing about Bodytronics is they have a rasberry flavour, which i LOVE and not many companies do rasberry!

So nice with crushed ice + skimmed milk, blended up with 10ml Udos.


----------



## skipstaylor

Second the profusion review...Choc has an added banana kick to it which im guessing is to do with the dextrose...tastes good. Just working my way through last progain tub and then defo going to pester boditronics for a mass attack sample.


----------



## TypeR

yeah got a sample of whey from Boditronics, thay should defo change the choc name to chocolate banana i asked my mrs what she though it tasted like and she said the same, tasted great though when i run out of ONs i will use there whey.

Ben


----------



## Conrad1436114525

Taylor.. I know what you mean about the choc Profusion taste! And i thought it was just me...still ive grown to quite like the taste of it...its a bit like bonoffy. The choc Mass Attack doesnt have the banna edge. Tastes very good. I was using Progain before because although it was a ridiculous maximuscle price, it was nevertheless a quality weight gainer and the taste wasnt bad either. The Mass Attack however has been more effective in helping gain weight and i wouldnt go back. Deffers give it ago.


----------



## Boditronics Ltd

THanks for the feedback guys we appreciate it makes all the hard work worth it ! Just to let you know that from the end of this week we will have Mass Attack in Cappucinno , Toffee delight and Banana Cream .. as well ..

Wurz


----------



## Great White

Now, those three flavours sound very tempting!!!

Just a matter of choosing which to try first!


----------



## Floyde

Cool! I was going to give Boditronics a go but on getting to check out saw that they want to charge me £14.95 to send me anything to the Isle of Man.

Bit crap really when Myprotein and loads of others consider the Isle of Man UK Mainland and even if they don't they don't quote £14.95!!!

Shame, but nevermind.


----------



## Boditronics Ltd

Send me a mail mate we will look into if we can do something cheaper .. £14.95 is what our courir charges us but we may be able to find an alternate method

Wurz


----------



## shorty

I tried the mass attack chocolate sample (thanks by the way for that) and i have to say,

* tasted good

* mixed well

* didn't feel bloated after drinking

all good....but what i didn't like was the fact that it was a little weak/watery and i only put 450mls with it, also it didn't feel like a mass shake when drinking it...say compared to CNP Mass or EAS Mass and i feel full when i have one of those with water!

Q: was that a full serving of the mass attack or just a small sample????

one the whole good product!!


----------



## Boditronics Ltd

Hi mate

THe sample is not a full serving its a sample serving of approx 1/2 the full amount hence why you prob thought it a bit watery We should make that a little clearer on the label good point ..

Having said that we do not include any Artfiical thickening agents or indeed artificial anything like other gainers ..

Wurz


----------



## shorty

cool..... thanks for that!!


----------



## Paul929

currently using mass attack and profusion, just started so will post how i get on in a few weeks.so far has been ok, i have the vanilla flavour profusion which is sickly as hell but think that it is a case of each to there own in that department.strawberry mass attack is ok spot on.


----------



## SD

TypeR said:


> yeah got a sample of whey from Boditronics, thay should defo change the choc name to chocolate banana i asked my mrs what she though it tasted like and she said the same, tasted great though when i run out of ONs i will use there whey.
> 
> Ben


Thats so funny cos me & my mrs said exaclty the same thing but as yet I have not seen Boditronics comment on it.

I am currently using Express Whey chocolate and Nutropia Choc-Mint, thanks to some samples BT sent me, both very nice, easy mixing and quality ingredients.

SD


----------



## stocky24

i had the whey was really good best i`ve had yet but is mass attack better for when trying to put some bulk on and just to be cheeky can some1 tell me the discount code or pm it me as i`m looking to buy some tonite cheers all


----------



## SD

stocky24 said:


> i had the whey was really good best i`ve had yet but is mass attack better for when trying to put some bulk on and just to be cheeky can some1 tell me the discount code or pm it me as i`m looking to buy some tonite cheers all


Its in Boditronics sig or on the UK-Muscle home page, far right under UK-MUscle discounts.

Discount code for Boditronics= *UK-Muscle*

cheers

SD


----------



## Boditronics Ltd

SportDr said:


> Thats so funny cos me & my mrs said exaclty the same thing but as yet I have not seen Boditronics comment on it.
> 
> I am currently using Express Whey chocolate and Nutropia Choc-Mint, thanks to some samples BT sent me, both very nice, easy mixing and quality ingredients.
> 
> SD


Choc nana hey .. well we didn't design it like that and there is no cross contamination as we have yet to intro any Banana flavour and the blenders are fully cleaned between batches ..

Having said that we have heard the comment relating to Profusion Choc before and put this down to the number of ingredients esp ALA which is very bitter and can give a Banana type taste .

THis is the first we have heard it about Express Whey though so it could possibly be the Natural Dutch Choc Powder we use to flavour it we will look into it .. But as long as everyone likes it .. we may not change it 

Our Choc Express Whey is One of our best sellers and we get alot of positive feedback . So if it aint broke ... 

Still curious about whats causing it , You guys have sensitive taste buds though as I still can't taste it ..

Wurz


----------



## Conrad1436114525

SportsDr please post back telling me how you get on with that Nu-topia because i might take it up for my cutting at the end of the summer. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Floyde

hey Wurz,

Did you get my mail/PM?

No worries if ya a bit pushed to look into it for me, but I'm wanting to order some bits soon so would be good to know if Boditronics are in or out of the equation.

Cheers fella!


----------



## Boditronics Ltd

Floyde said:


> hey Wurz,
> 
> Did you get my mail/PM?
> 
> No worries if ya a bit pushed to look into it for me, but I'm wanting to order some bits soon so would be good to know if Boditronics are in or out of the equation.
> 
> Cheers fella!


Hi mate

Working on it now for you will have an answer shortly 

Wurz


----------



## Floyde

sweet.. cheers mate... Ya getting a tick on the customer service bit already!


----------



## DB

SportDr said:


> Thats so funny cos me & my mrs said exaclty the same thing but as yet I have not seen Boditronics comment on it.
> 
> I am currently using Express Whey chocolate and Nutropia Choc-Mint, thanks to some samples BT sent me, both very nice, easy mixing and quality ingredients.
> 
> SD


i'm suprised u still have tases buds you old cu*t my Nan cant taste a thing..:love:

i have some samples on their way i will keep u posted :beer1:


----------



## stocky24

cheers sports doctor gonna get some ordered now


----------



## SD

Boditronics Ltd said:


> Choc nana hey .. well we didn't design it like that and there is no cross contamination as we have yet to intro any Banana flavour and the blenders are fully cleaned between batches ..
> 
> Having said that we have heard the comment relating to Profusion Choc before and put this down to the number of ingredients esp ALA which is very bitter and can give a Banana type taste .
> 
> THis is the first we have heard it about Express Whey though so it could possibly be the Natural Dutch Choc Powder we use to flavour it we will look into it .. But as long as everyone likes it .. we may not change it
> 
> Our Choc Express Whey is One of our best sellers and we get alot of positive feedback . So if it aint broke ...
> 
> Still curious about whats causing it , You guys have sensitive taste buds though as I still can't taste it ..
> 
> Wurz


Its ok Wurz,

I only had it in the sample you sent, the tub tastes of choc only, kinda shame as I liked the choccy nana, still the choc is good too so its all gravy  Perhaps its batch thing if sample and tub are from different batches?

SD


----------



## SD

Conrad said:


> SportsDr please post back telling me how you get on with that Nu-topia because i might take it up for my cutting at the end of the summer. Would be much appreciated.


Well I have had it two weeks now, at my calorie intake I need 3 scoops twice a day so I will go through the tub pretty fast. Its great stuff, mixes well and I like the ingredients as said earlier, they are quality. I mix it with 500ml skimmed milk to add cals, as such I take a digestive enzyme with it or I get bloating and cramps. Mixed with water I don't get this at all but fall short by 180 cals.

I am gaining well and my BF hasn't increased so that is a sure sign of quality calories.

Unlike the MP activated barley which doesn't mix well and leaves a gritty sludge in your shaker, once mixed there is no residue in Nutopia and using a shaker you can pretty much mix it all.

As an alternative, My Protein are also doing an MP max meal replacement at the moment, in foil packets, these are on offer for £19.99 for 20 and contain good ingredients not too dissimilar to Boditronics, so if you are on a budget I would go for these.

hth

SD


----------



## SD

DB said:


> i'm suprised u still have tases buds you old cu*t my Nan cant taste a thing..:love:
> 
> i have some samples on their way i will keep u posted :beer1:


Just as well, there is nothing I like more than a toothless blowjob, especially when I haven't washed the old boy in a while 

SD


----------



## Boditronics Ltd

SportDr said:


> Well I have had it two weeks now, at my calorie intake I need 3 scoops twice a day so I will go through the tub pretty fast. Its great stuff, mixes well and I like the ingredients as said earlier, they are quality. I mix it with 500ml skimmed milk to add cals, as such I take a digestive enzyme with it or I get bloating and cramps. Mixed with water I don't get this at all but fall short by 180 cals.
> 
> I am gaining well and my BF hasn't increased so that is a sure sign of quality calories.
> 
> Unlike the MP activated barley which doesn't mix well and leaves a gritty sludge in your shaker, once mixed there is no residue in Nutopia and using a shaker you can pretty much mix it all.
> 
> As an alternative, My Protein are also doing an MP max meal replacement at the moment, in foil packets, these are on offer for £19.99 for 20 and contain good ingredients not too dissimilar to Boditronics, so if you are on a budget I would go for these.
> 
> hth
> 
> SD


I would point out that with Nu-Topia you get 30 servings of the same size as the MP sachets for £28 odd with your discount .. OK not in Sachets but that is even Cheaper than MP .. there's a first for a Brand 

Wurz


----------



## Conrad1436114525

wow..u boys at boditronics just keep getting better... u better not be bullsh*ting me! lol

Cheers for the reply Dr. Got me thinking, ive been using skimmed and semi skimmed milk during my bulking stage and often get pretty bloated due to my high milk intake throughout the day...especialy when i take my sups with milk before bed and cant get to sleep coz it feels like my stomach feels like it weighs a ton.

Could u recomed some enzymes...what brand do you use?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## SD

Hi Conrad,

I have used Udo's Enzymes in the past, they were very good and capsulated so no taste but very expensive.

I now use Solgar Digestive enzymes, they are cheaper but are tabulated and taste rank. Thank goodness they are small!!

you can get them here

hth

SD


----------



## Conrad1436114525

looks gd Doc, cheers very much.


----------



## sunny199813

what is the best Boditronics Express Whey flavour to buy not too keen on banana


----------



## Kezz

peanut toffee, although banana split is nice too, infact they are all nice!!


----------



## Jayy

I just got my sample through of the mass attack in banana cream from Sally. I will have a taste and feedback. (will probley order some as I only have 1 cnp pro mass left)

Jay


----------



## moore1984

hi there, I've recently been trying supplements, such as promax from maximuscle and other crap in holland and barratts but their all bloody disgusting and this so far have wasted 100 quid on trying these products. I've been looking into boditronics express whey and just wondering if this tastes any good , what flavours are nice , does it give results and are they drug screened or contain any kind of drugs , your help would be appreciated , thanks


----------



## scott134

I use Boditronics express whey at the moment and love it. I use the strawberry cream flavour, which is great, not too sweet like some but tastes like a strawberry milkshake! In fact I often use it to make meal replacement smoothies when pushed for time and it works great.

There's no banned substances in Boditronics whey, and don't think you'll find any in any whey to be honest, so wouldn't worry about that too much.

Good luck.


----------



## calum

hey guys

look im 14 but ive been doing weights for about a year and abit , and ive seen minor improivements from going down my local gym 3 times a week using their weight machines and then my own at home. i want to take this to the next level now and i was wondering if i were to take 'boditronics mass atack' would this be the corrct supplement to take and if so what would the side effects for someone my age be. thanks


----------

